# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Big Fish in planted tank



## michaelkoh (Dec 30, 2004)

http://sg.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mikekoh66/my_photos


----------



## michaelkoh (Dec 30, 2004)

http://sg.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mikekoh66/my_photos


----------

